
Facebook's Trojan Horse - iafrikan
http://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/facebook-s-trojan-horse-188470
======
fbi-director
The article states that the real (long-term) goal of Facebook here is being an
authority on proving identity.

They will be, or want to be, a worldwide provider of a kind of service, which
is proving your identity. Which would tie the entire world population to their
platform(s) even more.

I'm pretty sure most people have switched social media platform (geocities,
MySpace, Facebook, snapchat, etc) more often than voluntarily switching banks.

~~~
iafrikan
Please elaborate.

